# One Big Switch Ireland



## delgirl (19 Feb 2014)

Just heard the founder of One Big Switch Ireland (seems it started in Australia) on the radio and it sounds like a good idea to sign up.

There don't appear to be any obligations, they negotiate the supply rates and email the deal to you.  You can then decide whether you want to switch or not.

Length of contract depends on the supplier, so he wasn't able to give any exact info about that.

They claim their software can accurately compare electricity prices to get the best deal taking into consideration varying standing charges, night rates and unit rates.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MrEarl (19 Feb 2014)

Hello,

This does seem like a good idea, however I wonder:

1.  Why do they offer a referral table and individual links on their website, there is no visible benifit to referring people other than if you genuinely think it's a good idea.

2.  They appear to want a lot of detail from each person on first registration.  I'm not entirely comfortable answering all of their questions this early after registering with them, although I appreciate they need some of the information to negotiate with a power supplier etc.  What do others here think, is the website trustworthy etc ?


----------



## delgirl (19 Feb 2014)

It's a for profit limited company and it's sole purpose may be to use collated info for marketing purposes?

Paragraph 7 of their privacy policy would cause concern as to whom personal information would be passed on to.


----------



## Slim (19 Feb 2014)

Having read this thread earlier today, I commenced registration but bottled it at the seemingly political, quasi economics, vox pop questions such as 'who do you think is responsible for high energy prices?' Or such like. Didn't care for the line of questioning. Glad now!


----------



## larbar (20 Feb 2014)

Yeah,I started too but backed off


----------



## Dexysgirl (10 Mar 2014)

When the questions seemed to be getting a bit invasive, I quit the page but it seems that by filling out the 1st page and moving on to the 2nd page I was registered, as I am now getting emails from them.


----------



## Bronte (10 Mar 2014)

I heard the guy from this on the radio, and apparently it has been successful where it started, in Australia.


----------



## RainyDay (10 Mar 2014)

The real benefit would surely come from doing this on a local, geographic basis - If a substantial group of neighbours can get together and consolidate their waste business, so that only trucks from one company come up a given road, then there are benefits for both the waste company and the local community.


----------



## Slim (11 Mar 2014)

Dexysgirl said:


> When the questions seemed to be getting a bit invasive, I quit the page but it seems that by filling out the 1st page and moving on to the 2nd page I was registered, as I am now getting emails from them.


 
Me too!


----------



## limerick (31 Mar 2014)

I hear there is a cheaper deal than One Big Switch - does anyone have a link ?


----------



## pudds (31 Mar 2014)

I think its this crowd  http://www.energia.ie/Home


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Apr 2014)

What are the Cheapest Options For Switching Gas and Electricity?
(updated March 31st 2014)


----------



## Daithim (1 Apr 2014)

I signed up to the big switch. Then found out about level pay which they want you to sign up to. Twelve months bills divided by twelve and add 20%.  Didn't go with the switch for a finish.


----------



## Lightning (2 Apr 2014)

"Level pay" normally, the way it is structured, equates to the customer paying in advance for usage that they have not yet received.


----------



## MrEarl (19 Apr 2014)

Must admit I've not been impressed with these guys ... we've had far too many emails pushing one single promotion to date.


----------



## jackswift (19 Apr 2014)

Bronte said:


> I heard the guy from this on the radio, and apparently it has been successful where it started, in Australia.


Check out the reviews from Australia it's more like one big gimmick. How is it any better than having a cold caller at your door or ringing your phone with an amazing offer if you change to them but after changing you don't see any real savings. The people running the site get commission every time you switch and change they are the real winners.


----------



## serotoninsid (20 Apr 2014)

I reg'ed with them but have not gone with their deal. I think using bonkers.ie for periodic comparisons is a better way to go.


----------



## niceoneted (20 Apr 2014)

I ended up doing the switch to energia. Went through uswitch but had checked bonkers too. I too didn't like the level pay option. I also agree there were too many emails from the one big switch crowd and I found it off putting to say the least.


----------



## Wexfordman (8 May 2014)

Daithim said:


> I signed up to the big switch. Then found out about level pay which they want you to sign up to. Twelve months bills divided by twelve and add 20%.  Didn't go with the switch for a finish.




Where did you get the +20% from, I'm on level pay and have never paid that.


----------



## flowerman (23 Sep 2014)

So after all the media coverage and about this "one big switch" it was just another promise that fell through.

Even Lucy Kennedy on TV3 was embarrassed to say she got involved in it.


----------

